# Francis Schaeffer (1912-1984)



## bookslover (May 17, 2009)

Last Saturday, May 15th, was the 25th anniversary of Schaeffer's death. A quarter of a century, already! I remember seeing him at Biola University in 1984. It turned out to be his last public appearance, about 6 weeks before his death.


----------



## CredoFidoSpero (May 18, 2009)

I remember reading 'Whatever Happened to the Human Race' and 'How Should We Then Live' in the early 80s. He really helped shape my views on Christianity and culture. How wonderful that you had an opportunity to see him in person!

If you don't mind my asking everyone here (it seems a fitting tribute): What is your favorite Schaeffer book?


----------



## Theognome (May 18, 2009)

'How Should We Then Live' is my fav.

Theognome


----------



## ReformedChapin (May 18, 2009)

I have his 5 volume collection. I love it! Schaeffer really helped me shape my world view from a Christian perspective as a struggling atheist. I also have his "How Shall We Then Live?" video too.


----------



## PresbyDane (May 18, 2009)

I do not think I can narrow it down to one book, I also have a collected works series and they are all good.


----------



## LawrenceU (May 18, 2009)

My father had all of Schaeffer's works. He bought them as they were published. Growing up I used to sit in his office at the University and read his books. When I began to read Schaeffer the first book I read was The God Who is There. I was young, about eleven years of age. It sparked a love for serious thought in me that has not abated. Schaeffer is one of the reasons that I am a Reformed believer. He has shaped my world view probably more than any one person outside of my father.


----------



## jwithnell (May 18, 2009)

_Escape from Reason_ and _The God Who is There_ were both important in making me see that there is a personal God intimately involved with the universe -- eventually driving me to faith.


----------



## Dieter Schneider (May 18, 2009)

I, too, owe Schaeffer a debt, under God. I have recently finished reading a biography published by IVP.


----------



## MrMerlin777 (May 18, 2009)

I like "the trilogy" alot. Genesis in Space and Time is also good.


----------



## Matthias (May 18, 2009)

My fav is "How should we then live?" I own the book and the video series. Very instrumental in developing a biblical worldview.


----------



## bookslover (May 18, 2009)

Does anyone know how his widow, Edith, is doing these days? Born in 1914, she'll be 95 years old in November, DV.


----------



## Grymir (May 19, 2009)

Ah Schaeffer.

What a great influence. I've used "How Should We Then Live in many of my Sunday School classes that I've taught. Always goes over well!!


----------



## Beth Ellen Nagle (May 19, 2009)

I came across the collected works of Schaeffer in my church library in my early 20's and what a blessing. It was a 3rd awakening in my life theologically and philosophically. It was the beginnings of my reformation in theology and also gave me a greater understanding of "worldview" and deepened my interest in that topic as well as others that to this day continues to grow.


----------



## Theogenes (May 19, 2009)

I think the Trilogy was my favorite, although I enjoyed How Should We Then Live a lot as well...plus it had pictures!


----------

